# Next steps when fsck fails to fix?



## Turn11 (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for any help with fsck.

We have an Adaptec 3805 with a RAID 6 array on it that has become corrupt and fsck ends in phase 1 with:

fsck_ufs: bad inode number 319789056 to nextinode

We get the same error on FreeBSD 6.3/32bit and 7.2/64bit.  I am curious what the next steps are.  Is there a way to force fsck to fix the error?  Is there another tool that can resolve this?  The RAID appears fine, this looks like a logical corruption.  I have been unable to locate any info on what you do if fsck fails.

We were serving the disk as an NFS share, FYI.


----------

